# Pepermint or Spearmint eo for lavender mint soap?



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Which should I use?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I personaly prefer spearmint but that is just me. And mint will overpower other scents eaily so go easy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

I prefer the peppermint for lavender.. experiment and do both to see what you like.. or what your family and friends like
Barb


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I use peppermint also.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

For a 5 lb. batch of soap for very good eo's what would you do...like 3 oz. lavender 1/2 oz. peppermint?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Since you wanted to do chunks or curls in another post, why not do something like I do....make a green peppermint soap (I do seat mine with a little patchoulli for some more deapth to the all upper notes of mint) and sell it as my Mint Julep. But I also cut into chunks and add these green mint bars to my lavender soap. A friend of mine does this and dies her lavender soap purple, very pretty with the green chunks in it. I leave my plain. I have used every lavender EO and although I like them they simply don't sell, my customers want lavender to smell flora, not medicinal. After testing Lillian's Lavender and violets, I am moving to this lavender, also useing it in lotion and body butters, it is wonderful.

How much to use? Nobody can really tell you how much to use...I scent strong. Vicki


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I have the ugliest green mica on the planet! Do you use a lighter spring kinda coloa3r?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use ultramarine green with a tad titanium dioxide and get a real pretty mint green. I do a layer, bottom 2/3 is colored with ultramarine violet and the top is mint green. It's one of my prettiest bars.


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

we use the triple distilled peppermint in our sweet dreams blend which is lavender and peppermint


----------

